

MedStartr, a Kickstarter for Medicine, Launches Today - mudil
http://medgadget.com/2012/07/medstartr-a-kickstarter-for-medicine-launches-today.html

======
jwm
Surprised this isn't on the front page. It even has a lead Kickstarter
developer behind it.

